# Seeing large bunches of birds



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

After the recent rains, I hve been seeing lots of large flocks of birds. Saturday afternoon in a drive around the country, I saw at least 350 birds in bunches of 20-100. The photo is typical, but I could only get a small part of the bunch that was enjoying the sun. It is too bad I can't hunt this year.


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

Why cant you hunt this year? and that his a really cool pic gotta love those roosters! Also it says that you live in mn is that where you took the pic?


----------



## d2jlking (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah...why cant you hunt? I can't wait.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

steveandzoom, you forgot to post gps coordinates. What an unlucky guy, see all these birds and then cannot hunt. :eyeroll:

will be out Saturday with son, just hope he gets some shots and I get a chance to work the dog.


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

Zoom is at home and I am here working 7 days a week trying to get finished so I can get home before Christmas. I have another photo of 30-40 I will post later. There are huge bunches of birds in this area, but I can't identify the location.


----------

